# New Lawn Renovation - 1 year later



## 716seedsman (Sep 5, 2019)

New member, first post. Looking forward to finally joining in on some discussions.

I purchased a new home and in the summer of 2018 I installed drain tile and brought in soil to help drainage. I planted a Shady Supreme Mixture , a mix of Fine Fescues Ryegrass and Poa , and these are the before and after pictures.

September weather and the northeast, what a combo.

*before*



*after*


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a very nice color.
Welcome to TLF


----------



## 716seedsman (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks! First time growing my own lawn in and I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. My front is a Tall Fescue Mix , but I like the softer textures of the fine fescues in my backyard.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> That's a very nice color.
> Welcome to TLF


Agreed :thumbup:


----------

